# [EVDL] Valence batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A few have used them:

http://www.evalbum.com/battb/VALN

And yes, price is a big issue.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From Valence
"List pricing (FOB CHINA) for the U-Charge battery line is as follows:
U-Charge Module
List Price
U1-12XP
$ 860.00 

U24-12XP
$ 2,030.00 

U27-12XP
$ 2,550.00 

UEV-18XP
$ 1,935.00 

U-BMS
$ 135.00 

U1-12RTL
$ 600.00 

U1-12RT
$ 860.00 

U24-12RT
$ 2,030.00 

U27-12RT
$ 2,550.00 

U-BDI
$ 40.00 "
price From GBP batteries
"Our best price of 48V/100Ah polymer pack is USD2730.00/pc, based on 6 pcs,
FOB Shenzhen, T/T or L/C payment, the delivery date is within 35 days.
our quotation includes BMS, not the compatible charger. 
Our best price of 48V battery charger is USD105.00/pc, FOB Shenzhen"
Neal





> evpage wrote:
> >
> > I could only find one reference in the archive to actual use of these
> > batteries and I believe
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > I could only find one reference in the archive to actual use of these batteries and I believe
> > it was a bicycle. Has anyone used these batteries in a full size EV? Is the cost the only
> > reason they are not used?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 Jan 2008 at 15:54, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone used these batteries in a full size EV? Is
> > the cost the only reason they are not used?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 Jan 2008 at 15:54, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone used these batteries in a full size EV? Is
> > the cost the only reason they are not used?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From Valence
"List pricing (FOB CHINA) for the U-Charge battery line is as follows:
U-Charge Module
List Price
U1-12XP
$ 860.00 

U24-12XP
$ 2,030.00 

U27-12XP
$ 2,550.00 

UEV-18XP
$ 1,935.00 

U-BMS
$ 135.00 

U1-12RTL
$ 600.00 

U1-12RT
$ 860.00 

U24-12RT
$ 2,030.00 

U27-12RT
$ 2,550.00 

U-BDI
$ 40.00 "
price From GBP batteries
"Our best price of 48V/100Ah polymer pack is USD2730.00/pc, based on 6 pcs,
FOB Shenzhen, T/T or L/C payment, the delivery date is within 35 days.
our quotation includes BMS, not the compatible charger. 
Our best price of 48V battery charger is USD105.00/pc, FOB Shenzhen"
Neal





> evpage wrote:
> >
> > I could only find one reference in the archive to actual use of these
> > batteries and I believe
> ...


----------

